# Looking to purchase ex racehorse



## Seton (28 July 2018)

Im in Somerset, can anyone point me in the right direction of who I can contact or yards?  Thank you


----------



## Haniki (28 July 2018)

There's a Facebook page called South West Ex Racers, you may find one through that.


----------



## Seton (28 July 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Racergirl (10 November 2018)

@Seton did you find one? Friend of mine has two that she wants to loan out - one just for a year or so, the other on a long term loan - did you join swer? ( Iâ€™m one of the admin) we regularly get horses advertised - itâ€™s gone more over to being a selling platform as the last couple of years have gone a bit wayward for us, but we also have wanteds on there, it would be worth you popping one of those up as well if you are still looking


----------

